# Back Legs?



## tessthebear (Dec 11, 2011)

I have recently noticed my dog's hind legs sometimes are very close together when he comes to a standstill. The hocks rest side by side on eachother and it's like the weight has shifted onto the right back leg while the left just rests. This only occurs sometimes when he stays still, so I'm not to worried but better to be safe than sorry. 

His gait is fluent and he rarely trips unless the ground is un even and he's not concentrating like the dope he is. I've made him go on his side and he'll quite happily allow me to examine his hind legs by stretching them outwards, upwards and rotating them gently. He exhibits zero pain and I cannot feel any lumps, bumps or hear any cracking or grinding. When he did it today I seperated his back legs farther than he'd usually stand and he just stood like that for about a minute and then made himself more comfortable by standing on his back legs with an even amount of space between them - perfect! 

He is fifteen months old, weighs around 35 kilo's and his sire's hip scores were 7:8 which scored 13 out of 106 and his dam's hip scores was 8:7 which scored 15 out of 106 if this information is helpful. 



Do you think this requires a vet trip?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you post a video? It could be pano, hip dyplasia, or just the way your dog is built.


----------



## tessthebear (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think I could post a video but I could post pictures if that would be helpful? I'll try my best.

I'd also like to add he has a straight back and he does not slope nor have a curve. Very much the old type build.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A video would be better. Can you take a short video with your digital camera? You post them the same way that you post a picture.


----------



## carbonbadu (Jul 3, 2012)

tessthebear said:


> I have recently noticed my dog's hind legs sometimes are very close together when he comes to a standstill. The hocks rest side by side on eachother and it's like the weight has shifted onto the right back leg while the left just rests. This only occurs sometimes when he stays still, so I'm not to worried but better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> His gait is fluent and he rarely trips unless the ground is un even and he's not concentrating like the dope he is. I've made him go on his side and he'll quite happily allow me to examine his hind legs by stretching them outwards, upwards and rotating them gently. He exhibits zero pain and I cannot feel any lumps, bumps or hear any cracking or grinding. When he did it today I seperated his back legs farther than he'd usually stand and he just stood like that for about a minute and then made himself more comfortable by standing on his back legs with an even amount of space between them - perfect!
> 
> ...


my girl is 4 months old and i am facing the same issue it may be pano.
and i read somewhere online that pano lasts for 1.8 years of the age..


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have notice this with my dog also. She is tall and lean and I did take her to the vet. Everything seems fine and the only way to find out for sure is xrays. I notice that mine stands differently on different surfaces She also shows no signs of pain, runs, goes up and down stairs, in the car, on the bed....all fine with no problems. She lets me touch her and feel for things and does not cry or act like she don't want me to. Lots of the time she stands perfect....but its hard to catch this because she doesn't stand still muchI'm just going to keep watching her and see how she fills out as she gets older


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

usually it is excessive angulation throught the rear , in combination with less than strong ligaments and muscle .

It is called cow hocked . It is conformation , not a health issue .cow hocked dog - Google Search and

http://www.google.ca/search?q=cow+h...gGfwICQBA&sqi=2&ved=0CFAQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=759

so now you can look at cow hocked and see tons of information


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Is he a show strain?


----------

